# 2003 Audi TT AWD how much horse power can it handle



## gorman4 (Dec 17, 2008)

looking to have motor built Possibly a stroker with gt35r how how much horse power can the AWD system handle


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Most find that it can handle more power than they have money. 

cheers


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

TTC2k5 said:


> Most find that it can handle more power than they have money.
> 
> cheers


+1 I haven't heard of the system being the limiting factor in any of the high TQ applications.


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

From all the threads i read regarding the maximum hp/tq for haldex system i'm pretty convinced your going to rebuild ur transmission before haldex start to itch 

Simple search will help you even more 

Good luck with ur project.


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

ModsTTand said:


> From all the threads i read regarding the maximum hp/tq for haldex system i'm pretty convinced your going to rebuild ur transmission before haldex start to itch
> 
> Simple search will help you even more
> 
> Good luck with ur project.


So far I have been able to put about 425 to the front wheels on the dyno... Don't know what the translates to in AWHP but my goal in 500. I would think you'd want to atleast add a LSD. Maybe even upgrade to a orange/blue haldex right?


----------



## gorman4 (Dec 17, 2008)

*LSD ?*

are you AWD


----------



## gorman4 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Thank you*

thank you for your insight just be going back and fourth on keeping my 20th or getting a tt AWD to put power to the ground, My motor is at the speed shop getting a stroker up grade with a fully built head.... with a GT35R cant wait thank you again


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

gorman4 said:


> thank you  for your insight just be going back and fourth on keeping my 20th or getting a tt AWD to put power to the ground, My motor is at the speed shop getting a stroker up grade with a fully built head.... with a GT35R cant wait thank you again


how about converting ur 20th to AWD  just throwing an idea.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

ModsTTand said:


> how about converting ur 20th to AWD  just throwing an idea.


Easier said than done, and definitely not easier than buying a TT. The TT floor in the rear won't weld up to the rear of the 20thAE, you'd need an R32 floor for that. I have both cars in question, and I've considered it, but decided just to buy another TT. :laugh:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I put down 460 awhp on an almost daily basis with no drivetrain problems.

Go AWD you'll actually move the car, it's a lot more fun than spinning tires.


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

DougLoBue said:


> I put down 460 awhp on an almost daily basis with no drivetrain problems.
> 
> Go AWD you'll actually move the car, it's a lot more fun than spinning tires.


Doug you're running meth right?


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

gorman4 said:


> thank you for your insight just be going back and fourth on keeping my 20th or getting a tt AWD to put power to the ground, My motor is at the speed shop getting a stroker up grade with a fully built head.... with a GT35R cant wait thank you again


Haha, Haldex will hold a GT35 a lot better than FWD will, so there's your answer!

There have been some Haldex failures, but due to the number of 400-600wHP+ Haldex cars running around, I'm convinced it's from lack of maintenance. I mean, how many non-enthusiast owners are really going to change the Haldex fluid/filter every 20,000miles/30,000KM?


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

elgringogillao said:


> So far I have been able to put about 425 to the front wheels on the dyno... Don't know what the translates to in AWHP but my goal in 500. I would think you'd want to atleast add a LSD. Maybe even upgrade to a orange/blue haldex right?


LSD :thumbup: get the latest HPA Haldex controller


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

elgringogillao said:


> Doug you're running meth right?


E85 no meth here.

Just started with direct port water injection.


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

ModsTTand said:


> LSD :thumbup: get the latest HPA Haldex controller


Totally agree... While the trans was apart a WaveTrak was installed as well as a Blue Haldex... I have to say that there's little learning curve... 425HP feels way different in AWD.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

jbrehm said:


> Haha, Haldex will hold a GT35 a lot better than FWD will, so there's your answer!
> 
> There have been some Haldex failures, but due to the number of 400-600wHP+ Haldex cars running around, I'm convinced it's from lack of maintenance. I mean, how many non-enthusiast owners are really going to change the Haldex fluid/filter every 20,000miles/30,000KM?


Actually, that depends on driving style. Motor mounts play a big role in this. With good mounts and an LSD, FWD is just going to spin no matter how much tire you stuff under the car and no matter how hard you launch it. AWD is going to have a lot more flex in the angle drive/transfer case/rear output/whatever you want to call it of the 02M trans. I've often wondered about the drivetrain movement in the Haldex systems on super hard launches, because other than engine mounts and dogbones (and Max and Ed's prototype dogbone elimination), there's nothing to do upgrade in the rear. I don't even know how much movement there is in the rear drivetrain. Yes, FWD 02J's are weak, but I put over 110K miles on my FWD 02M after installing it, all with a 30R or a 35R. The only problem I ever had was breaking the 3/4 shift fork, but that was caused by poor linkage alignment. I've seen busted tranfer cases on AWD 02M's from hard launching. 

And with more power, inducing more engagement of the rear end, and especially if you have an upgraded Haldex controller, you better be changing the fluid more often the factory recommended 20K miles if you want the clutch packs to last.


----------



## TommyTT (Jul 10, 2012)

perhaps an R32 would give you the best of both worlds...


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TommyTT said:


> perhaps an R32 would give you the best of both worlds...


Same drivetrain other than gear ratios, so not sure how it would be any better at max power capability. That said, the 3.2's do have more reinforcement on the front and rear subframes, but that won't save the tranfer case from flexing/cracking if all the rubber mounting points are sloppy.


----------



## TommyTT (Jul 10, 2012)

I was just referring to his 20th or TT comment, TT's drivetrain on a similar body style to the 20th.
I'm also just a sucker for charged VR's!


----------

